# campsite or CL near King's Lynn needed



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there folks,

Does anyone have any recomendation for a CL or campsite open in the King's Lynn area for next weekend? 
Got to go to a party and need to find somewhere to stay. 
We don't want to go to any of our usual wild camping spots as we will need to leave the van.

Tina


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*CL near Kings Lynn*

Hi Tina!

Three years ago I helped my son renovate a flat in Kings Lynn. Because of the nature of the work, we needed a CL with HU and shower etc...

We stayed at this site:

Mrs L Odell,
Highfield House,
Docking Road, Tattersett,
Kings Lynn,
PE31 8RU

Tel 01845 528308

It's a working sheep farm but the owners are incredibly kind. (Mrs Odell was recovering from C!) The WC, shower etc were actually in the house!

It was February when we stayed. I managed to get the MH stuck in the snow  but Mr Odell's tractor made light work of my embarrassment!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi this one is about 3 miles away

A. R. Nichols, Dairy Farm, West Winch, King's Lynn PE33 OLQ [Tel:~01553 840923] ¾ac, open all year, £2


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Glenn will have a ring around tomorrow to see where we can stop.
I have got lists of places but nothing to show what is open this time of year.

Thanks again
Tina


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi this one is about 3 miles away
> 
> A. R. Nichols, Dairy Farm, West Winch, King's Lynn PE33 OLQ [Tel:~01553 840923] ¾ac, open all year, £2


£2!! blimey, you don't see many of those! What facilities?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi this one is about 3 miles away
> ...


I've just had a quick look in the book and its now gone up to £2.50.
Rip off or what :roll: :lol:

pete


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Holy cow... 50p more a night. Really though, £2.50!! thats very very cheap. Im interested to know whats there.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks like just a basic cl in a farmers field, no facilities listed but a cl has to have access to fresh water, somewhere to empty your waste water and toilet and somewhere to put your rubbish as a minimum, sounds like my kinda CL.

Look >here<

pete


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great place for a summer rally to just chill out... will keep this one's info.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know where there is one, but forgive me cos I don't know the name or anything.....directions...

As you leave kings lynn in direction of Spalding on A17, you come to a place calleed Terrington where the African violet place is, well, if you turn left off the A17 at that junction, you will go past a plant nursery on left, and about 100yds past that the road forks . Take left fork and its the 2nd bunglalow, clearly signed as a CL. The people are very nice and its clean and quiet.

Only reason I know is cos their house was up for sale a couple of years ago and I was looking to buy it. (Canadian wood construction about 20 years old with outdoor pool, very nice and quaint but not my sort of thing).

Sorry not more helpful, but you might just come accross it.

Edit: There is the adults only caravan park near Holbeach, and my favorite Heron Caravan Park Frostly gate 01406 540435
Holbeach Fen, Holbeach, Spalding, PE12 8SR
Its dead easy to get to, I've stayed on it with a Hymer 710 (30' long) It is cheap and they do a weekly rate if you ask, John runs it, facilities are good and excellent fishing, good pub nearby. Its about 10 miles from Kings Lynn.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> Hi this one is about 3 miles away
> 
> A. R. Nichols, Dairy Farm, West Winch, King's Lynn PE33 OLQ [Tel:~01553 840923] ¾ac, open all year, £2


.. but please don't tell anyone about this one or they'll all start plotting it on their sat navs and you won't be able to find a space next time


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for that Bouncer, it is a little too far away for a crawl back Saturday night after helping our daughter celebrate her 21st birthday 8O but will keep it in mind for next year when we are house hunting up there and will be living in the van for a month or so.

Will check it out for you Shane and let you know what it is like. Glenn is going to phone tomorrow to book us in for the weekend Friday till Sunday.

Tina


----------

